# How to insert scrolling pictures on website



## jaggi

I want to add some pictures from My Pictures folder to website. I know that I have to use marquee code. Can someone help me with this code, I mean which name or info of the picture to be added in html code. And how more than one picture can be inserted in same code?

<marquee>pictures here</marquee>

Please let me know with 0011.jpg and 0022.jpg just for example and how it will pick up pictures from my pictures folder?
Thx


----------



## neonjuice

Hi.

You would need to upload the images to your servers public HTML folder. Then to add those to your <marquee> attribute, you need to add an <img src> attribute to the display the images.



Code:


<marquee><img src="example.png" width="100px" height="300px" alt="example image" /></marquee>

To put a space between each image.
Add this to the end of each image src code.


Code:


 

for example




Code:


<marquee><img src="example.png" width="100px" height="300px" alt="example image" /> <img src="example" alt="example" /></marquee>


To make your images a link


Code:


<a href="http://www.example.com"><img src="example.png" alt="example" /></a>


----------



## jaggi

Thanks for you reply,

I tries uploading images in web root (public_html )folder's image section but still it did,t work. I can get a scroll but only empty frame with image name. Have u any idea?


----------

